# Huffy Tank Light.



## cmiconi (Dec 17, 2013)

I've been looking for the headlight part to the tank on my bike for quite some time now and I'm having trouble.  I recently picked up this off ebay and unfortunately it's for a girls bike and the person selling it was wrong.






Also here is the tank I currently have.  Notice the difference between the sides of the two tanks.





So, can anyone help me get the right tank for this bike?  I'd be willing to trade both of these....


----------



## bobsbikes (Dec 17, 2013)

*tank*




i have this from a huffy its for a boys not sure but i think a silver jet but thay used this style
on others also asking $45.if your interested email me and i can get some other pic. i had it sold
and have it boxed but the guy changed his mind.


----------



## cmiconi (Dec 17, 2013)

Unfortunately that is a style of tank that I cannot use due to the frame of my bike, as referenced in the photo below.  It will not fit because the top tube(s) are switched.





My bike should have a tank similar to the one below.  At this point I'm only looking for the headlight portion and I'm looking to get rid of that extra tank.  Or if I get the whole thing I'll trade both of my tanks.


----------



## cmiconi (Dec 19, 2013)

Still looking for that tank.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 22, 2013)

This bike is not easy to find parts for, its going to a long time and a lot of patience. Even WITH the internet it took me a year and a half to get a lead on a nice Silver Jet rear rack for my '65 and '66 models.

I own an earlier style bike. Mine is a '63 and in the one-year only gold color. I got lucky, all mine was missing was the tank but the trim was still hanging in the frame. I still couldn't find a tank and since the color is so rare finding a tank for particular bike was next to impossible. since its going to get a full ground-up restoration I bought a Huffy Galaxie tank. It already has the correct headlight and headlight switch. All I have to do is install a Delta horn and drill a hole on the other side for the horn button.

So you may have to make your own using another tank of the same style as your base. Good luck.


----------



## Whitn125 (May 16, 2014)

*Huffy tank light*

I don't have a tank to trade but I am looking for a headlight for my bike if you still have the light, I am willing to buy the tank and headlight for the girls bike.
Whitn125


----------



## cmiconi (May 16, 2014)

Whitn125 said:


> I don't have a tank to trade but I am looking for a headlight for my bike if you still have the light, I am willing to buy the tank and headlight for the girls bike.
> Whitn125




Will be happy to post some photos for you when I get home from work tonight.  The actual metal is in decent condition, but the battery tray and wiring is pretty much gone from rusting.  The light part of it has the reflector but it could use some work too.  In the mean time go ahead and make me an offer on it.


----------



## cmiconi (May 18, 2014)

cmiconi said:


> Will be happy to post some photos for you when I get home from work tonight.  The actual metal is in decent condition, but the battery tray and wiring is pretty much gone from rusting.  The light part of it has the reflector but it could use some work too.  In the mean time go ahead and make me an offer on it.








Here's the photo from above.  If you want more photos let me know.  Sorry about the late reply but I've been extremely busy the last couple of weeks.


----------



## kimbeaux (Jul 10, 2014)

*How much?*



cmiconi said:


> View attachment 152058
> 
> Here's the photo from above.  If you want more photos let me know.  Sorry about the late reply but I've been extremely busy the last couple of weeks.




Do you have an Eldorado tank?


----------



## cmiconi (Jul 10, 2014)

kimbeaux said:


> Do you have an Eldorado tank?




No, that's the only tank that I have (that's not in use).  It might work for what you want, but you would have to ask someone here like classicfan1 who has much more experience with Huffys.  If you still want to buy it, I would like to at least recoupe the $30 I put in to it, plus whatever it's going to cost to ship it to you.  If your interested I can post a few more photos of it as well.

-Chris


----------



## kimbeaux (Jul 10, 2014)

*The silver tank*



cmiconi said:


> No, that's the only tank that I have (that's not in use).  It might work for what you want, but you would have to ask someone here like classicfan1 who has much more experience with Huffys.  If you still want to buy it, I would like to at least recoupe the $30 I put in to it, plus whatever it's going to cost to ship it to you.  If your interested I can post a few more photos of it as well.
> 
> -Chris




How about the silver tank your asking $45? You think it would work on a girl's Eldorado? Mine is just like this one here.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-1960s-era-HUFFY-BLUE-ELDORADO-ROCKET-BICYCLE-ORIGINAL-DIRTY-STORED-/351113871958?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51c0048256


----------



## cmiconi (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm not selling the silver tank.  You might want to PM that person to see if they can help you.


----------



## kimbeaux (Jul 10, 2014)

cmiconi said:


> i'm not selling the silver tank.  You might want to pm that person to see if they can help you.




thanks!


----------



## kimbeaux (Jul 10, 2014)

*Bike Tank*



bobsbikes said:


> i have this from a huffy its for a boys not sure but i think a silver jet but thay used this style
> on others also asking $45.if your interested email me and i can get some other pic. i had it sold
> and have it boxed but the guy changed his mind.




You think your tank would work on a girl's Eldorado? Check out the tank on this bike.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-1960s-era-HUFFY-BLUE-ELDORADO-ROCKET-BICYCLE-ORIGINAL-DIRTY-STORED-/351113871958?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51c0048256


----------



## kimbeaux (Jul 10, 2014)

*Eldorado?*



bobsbikes said:


> i have this from a huffy its for a boys not sure but i think a silver jet but thay used this style
> on others also asking $45.if your interested email me and i can get some other pic. i had it sold
> and have it boxed but the guy changed his mind.




Think that tank would work on a girl's Huffy Eldorado? If so, I'd be interested.


----------

